# Ford 3000 Gas 3 Cylinder-Timing help needed



## Louie 586

Hello, New to the Forum. I recently purchased some hunting land and received a Ford 3000 3 cyl gas tractor with it. I believe the tractor is a 1971. Old owner said it had no spark and pulled it into the shed and pulled out the complete distributor to replace the points and condensor but did not mark anything. Tractor has been sitting a year or so in the shed. I have a few questions. I have ordered a tune up kit and will replace the points and condensor, Rotor, cap etc. The fire order is 1,2,3. How do I time the distributor on this unit to the engine? Do I just have to get cylinder one on TDC or is there more to it? I read something on a blog about markings on the flywheel needs to be at 18 degrees. I guess I am confused and need your insight out here. I found a manual online but it did not have any information in regards to this. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Guest

From another member, WELCOME to the forum!

Ok, you're at a point where I would call my favorite mechanic honestly. However, if you have not turned the engine over since removing the distributor, I almost think it will only go back in properly. Once in, my timing is adjusted to the midpoint in the adjustment slot and it starts and runs wonderfully.

A lot of people put electronic ignition modules in the distributor instead of points and condenser. It's pricy, but lasts forever. With the electronic module, the spark plug gap is set at .040. (Forty thousandths). Perhaps one of the more experienced guys will offer better advice.

While you're waiting, you might want to read the article on my profile of my lessons learned the hard way.


----------



## Louie 586

Thank You Grayson. Engine has not been turned over or moved according to the owner. So you are saying it should only go back in or line up one way? If so that would be great.


----------



## Guest

That's what I've been told. I have never had the distributor out of my 2000. Let me see what I can find on www to help you.


----------



## Guest

do this search on www "replacing the distributor on ford 3000 tractor" seems to be a lot of information available including videos. I have a IT Ford shop manual, but so far everything I look up is gobble de ****. I'm thinking of buying the service manual from Tractor supply center.


----------



## Louie 586

Graysonr said:


> do this search on www "replacing the distributor on ford 3000 tractor" seems to be a lot of information available including videos. I have a IT Ford shop manual, but so far everything I look up is gobble de ****. I'm thinking of buying the service manual from Tractor supply center.


Thanks.


----------



## Louie 586

Bottom of shaft is round so it appears it can be put in multiple ways. Rotor wasn't marked. Videos do not show anyone removing the distributor etc. Is there markings on the flywheel like an 8N or is there markings on the front crank dampner?


----------



## Guest

Here's what the IT shop manual says: Remove the front spark plug and turn engine over slowly until air is forced out the spark plug hole, then continue turning engine slowly until 0 deg flywheel mark is aligned with arrow in inspection opening of engine rear cover plate. Then place distributor with dust cover and rotor installed, in drive housing with rotor pointing at #1 cylinder distributor cap terminal. This should properly mesh the distributor gear with the drive shaft gear. Loosen the bolt clamping the timing arm to the distributor base and rotate dist until breaker points just start to open. Hold dist housing in this position, center the timing arm slot on bolt hole in drive housing and tighten the timing arm clamp bolt. Reinstall the spark plug. Start engine and set timing with timing light.


----------



## Guest

You didn't mention changing the spark plugs, but I assume you did. When properly set up, this engine should start in mild or warm temperatures with the throttle closed every time.


----------



## Louie 586

I havent yet but will be. Thanks this helps immensely!


----------

